# S2431W Display Konfiguration (Modeline)

## AROK

Hallo,

vielleicht kennt sich jemand von euch mit Monitoren aus. Ich wollte gerade eine Modeline für meinen neuen Monitor (EIZO S2431W) erstellen.

Das Datenblatt sagt:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LCD-Display 610 mm (24,1 Zoll), TFT-Farbdisplay mit Antireflexionsbeschichtung
> 
> Betrachtungswinkel: Vertikal 178°, horizontal 178° (CR: 10 oder mehr)
> ...

 

Wenn ich das so in den Modelinerechner ( http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl ) eingebe:

1920x1200, 60 Hz kommt eine Pixelfrequenz von 205 MHZ heraus. Was über der maximalen des Monitors von 162 MHZ liegt. Der Modelinerechner schlägt interlacing vor, aber das würde doch schlecht aussehen, oder? Eine niedrigere Auflösung würde dann interpoliert werden vom Monitor und das sähe auch nicht gut aus, oder? Und ich hätte weniger Platz.

Kennt Jemand einen Ausweg aus der Misere? 

Danke + Gruß AROK

----------

## kurt

hallo,

wie wäre es wenn du den grafikkarten treiber auch noch angeben würdest.

also ich hab letzt woche mein alten monitor(L1915s) durch ein neuen ACER AL2216W ersetzt

meine grafikkarte ist nur eine alte Radeon 9200 SE

in der konsolle habe ich den frambuffer radeon vom kernel und der spuckt automatisch

gleich 1680x1050 bzw. in 210 zeichen horizontal x 65 linien vertikal

und für x11 den drm radeon vom kernel und xf86-video-ati-6.6.3

in der xorg.conf musste ich nur DDCMode unter 

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    Option "DPMS" "true"

    Option "DDC" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    ...

    Driver "radeon"

    ...

    Option "DDCMode" "on"

    ...
```

hinzufügen

und dann ein "startx -- :0 -nolisten tcp -dpi 92x92" bekam ich Fluxbox 1.0_rc3_p4983 unverzehrt in voller schärfe 1680x1050

aber eben wie gesagt das hängt von verwendetem treiber ab, und man muss halt seinen treibern auch sagen was sie verwenden sollen.

bei den xorg treiben stehts meisstens in der man page(zum beispiel "man radeon" lessen).

gruss

kurt

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

ich verwende den NVIDIA Treiber. Das hatte ich nicht angegeben, weil ich dachte es sei ein generelles Problem mit dem Monitor. DDC kann ich mal ausprobieren.

Bisher hatte ich immer selbst die Modelines angegeben, und noch keine Probleme mit der Pixelfrequenz gehabt. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## flash49

Mein Samsung 245B läuft mit einer 9600 und DDC problemlos. Falls DDC nicht funktioniert hier mal die Parameter der Modeline, die X via DDC bekommt:

1920x1200     154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 (24,32)

Dass die Pixelfrequenz so hoch ist liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der Monitor mit "reduced blanking" laufen sollte, du aber die Normalwerte benutzt hast . Wenn ich als "Horizontal Sync Time" 0.5 us angebe, dann kommen die Werte meinen von oben schon ziemlich nahe.   :Wink: 

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

danke für den Tip! Das "reduced blanking" hatte der Modelinerechner nicht angeboten. Werde mal danach suchen.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hi,

EIZO hat sich auch gemeldet:

 *EIZO-Support wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider haben wir keine Erklärung dafür.
> 
> Linux ist leider ein System welches wir nicht kennen und leider auch nicht supporten.
> ...

 

Sehr schade, bislang habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit EIZO gehabt. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hi,

also mit DDC funktioniert der Monitor (ohne Modeline) ganz automatisch und wunderbar!    :Very Happy: 

Ist mein erster Monitor, bei dem das gescheit funktioniert!

Gruß

AROK

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, da bin ich ja echt froh wenn ich das alles lese, das wir heutzutage TFTs haben mit DVI. Ich kann mich auch noch an den alten Krampf erinnern, die Augen und ide Nerven danken dem Fortschritt.

Modlines...   :Laughing: 

----------

